#ubuntu-sv 2013-08-11
<car> hola hay gente con ganas de chatear?
#ubuntu-sv 2014-08-07
<sancas> solo el bot
<sancas> los logs :s
<sancas> no mamen :S
#ubuntu-sv 2020-08-09
<Malaika-> Buenos días
